# Solved: Hotmail: Block someone from sending me an email and auto-reply ...



## snowmoonelk (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I'm using Hotmail and I want to block another Hotmail user from sending me an e-mail, but I also want an 'Unable to be delivered' e-mail sent back to the person so that they think their message was not sent to me.

Is this possible to do with Hotmail ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like your trying to get one over on someone. I hope no one here helps you.


----------



## snowmoonelk (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you know _why_ I want to block this person and let them know they are blocked? Are you, miraculously, aware of the misery this person has caused me? Of course you are not. You have chosen to pre-judge me, someone you have never met! My goodness, what an unfortunate character trait. You should work on it and I also think that if you have nothing useful, kind or honest to say on a matter, then your words are best left unspoken/unwritten.

Most unhelpful. I am amazed you are a senior member.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

FYI, the characterizations of a members "standing" is based simply on the number of posts made. There are arbitrary guide lines set up by TSG.

I agree, one should not prejudge a person.

{redoak}


----------



## snowmoonelk (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Redoak. 

Actually, I have seen somthing similar to what I was looking for, but I can't find it/operate it from hotmail. I am sure that whenever I get an email bounced back, when, for example, that person is not allowed to receive certain emails at work, I do not think "that person has got one over on me!"


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can block someone by adding them to the Blocked Senders list. Emails they send will be automatically deleted. They do not get a response sent back though.

While Outlook and OE won't apply rules to HTTP mail (hotmail), you can forward all your Hotmail mail to your ISP account (leaving a copy on Hotmail), then use Outlook, or Outlook Express to download your ISP account, and set up a rule to reply to that person. I'm not sure if you can set the reply to be sent via your Hotmail account though, but I think you can. Otherwise it would be sent via your ISP account, which you probably don't want to do in this situation.

The reply would be sent the next time you check and send mail, so you'd need to set it to check on a regular basis to make it seem more automatic. Anyone looking at the headers would know that it was sent from you though, and not from a Hotmail server, so replying with a "*Mail Delivery Failure -- Mailbox closed*" wouldn't fool too many people.

A reply saying "*Mail Delivery Failure - Your Mail has been Folded, Spindled, and Mutilated, and rendered totally unreadable. Please contact your ISP for assistance*" might be fun though.

Check out *Tools | Message Rules* (OE) or *Tools | Rules and Alerts* (Outlook2K3)

HTH

Jerry


----------



## snowmoonelk (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, TheOutcaste...I have now blocked this person as "unsafe". So just to recap, that means their emails will be automatically deleted, then? I thought they might just go into my junk mail and I would have to delete them myself, thereby seeing they're still sending me stuff...

Made me laugh when I got to the end of your post! Thanks for the cheer-up!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That's the theory anyways, anything form a sender on the blocked list should go straight to the deleted folder. I believe messages older than 30 days are auto deleted, just like the Junk folder.

Won't stop someone from using a different address to get around it. Can't find anything that says if there is a limit to the number of entries you can have. 200 pops to mind, but that may be from quite a while ago.

I've actually sent that message to a pest before. Always wanted to find out if they actually called their ISP...

Jerry


----------



## snowmoonelk (Jan 21, 2009)

That's really helpful, Thanks again Jerry.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't know about hotmail, but my email server will allow me to block ISP addresses, and if you are able to do that, then no matter what email address this person creates, if he sends it from his computer, it will not get through to you.


----------

